# When to spay mini dachshund



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a six month old male dachshund. I have found a lot of discussion on why you should wait to neuter large breeds but I am having trouble finding info on small breeds. He is 10 pounds six months Andrew fed. I know they grow a but slower when they are raw fed so I don't know if that effects when I should neuter him. Are there any benefits to waiting like there is with large breeds.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a male Toy Fox Terrier who I had neutered at around 1 year old. I had wanted to wait a bit longer but he was sexually assaulting my poor cat and I was afraid he would hurt her. He was very persistent and held her down. I know that some people don't have male dogs done at all but the humping was just too much for me! Now that he is fixed he almost never humps and certainly not with the same abandon he did before surgery.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> i have a male toy fox terrier who i had neutered at around 1 year old. I had wanted to wait a bit longer but *he was sexually assaulting my poor cat* .




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Linus was humping things when he was 3-5 months he suddenly stopped. He was obsessed with my female chihuahua even though she was fixed. My brother waited now his dog started marking all over my parents house when he came to visit so he just and him done he was 18 months. I don't want Linus to start doing it.i have females so males are new to me.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

if you get him neutered, you could wait til he's older, but if you want to do it sooner, we have always checked to see when they've stopped growing (heightwise) then waited another month before having it done.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

barneysmom, I'm almost afraid to ask this but, how come barney is not listed as dogs you have? Is he OK?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Leave the dog be, don't neuter a male unless there is a medical reason. All the purported reasons to neuter a male are a myth or pushed by some politically motivated busy-body.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Leave the dog be, don't neuter a male unless there is a medical reason. All the purported reasons to neuter a male are a myth or pushed by some politically motivated busy-body.


For once I agree with you monster.  I've seen many male dogs that was neutered and still hump! But if you want to have it done I would wait until he's fully grown.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Barney is fine. He is staying with friends. I have a rescue chihuahua that he was obsessed with. It was fine when he was little but the bigger he got the rougher he got not aggressive wise but he did not understand how small she was. He ended up scratching her all over her body one day and after that she started throwing up on a daily basis. We tried to teach him not to play that way but nothing worked. Lola stopped leaving her kennel and would vomit numerous times a day. We took her to he vet they said it what stress related. She had to have injections for the anxiety and the vet said it is one or the other. Lola was severely abused the first two years of her life and the fact that she was a chihuahua made it much worse. We had friends who just lost their dog and they had two girls and a huge backyard so we thought the best decision was for him to go live with them. It was a hard decision but I think it was the right decision. We can see him whenever we like and he loves it there.
How can you tell if your dog has stopped growing? Linus stopped humping weeks ago so I know that had nothing to do with whether he was neutered or not. I have considered don't neutering him but my brother's dog started marking everywhere including all over my parents house at Christmas so I worry about that. As far as the medical reasons I agree they are way overblown it seems more beneficial to wait. I am just weighing the options here I know I don't want a dog who tries to escape the yard if he smells a female, or mark in my house. I also heard if a male marks in the house it is a potty training issue but my brother's dog never peed in the house or at my parents. He literally marked 25 in my parents house my poor mom was going crazy cleaning. My brother fixed him a few days ago so I guess I will see if that will change but my mom won't let him in the house without a belly band on.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Leave the dog be, don't neuter a male unless there is a medical reason. All the purported reasons to neuter a male are a myth or pushed by some politically motivated busy-body.


many different thoughts on this.
this may or may not be the thought you may come to, after investigating.


http://www.ehow.com/about_5158857_pro-cons-neutering-dogs.html

one of many links you can find on the internet.

and..http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/male-dog-neutering.html

and http://www.professorshouse.com/Pets...Pros-and-Cons-of-Spaying-and-Neutering-a-Dog/


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Spay/neuter should never be done before physical maturity. We did Bishop at six months, I regret it so much! Josie was spayed at 3 years when she was brought in as a stray to the Regina humane society and Tess was spayed at a year and eight months, after two heats.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

and i have a female lab, that wasnt spayed until she was 2, and at 4 has some spay incontinence. i'm keeping it under control with chinese herbs and other herbs. first female dog i ever had.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

there's two ways to determine if he's finished growing. one is very precise, but can be very expensive, that is to have a vet check to see if his growth plates are "closed". this is usually done by x-ray. the other way is to measure his height and if after two months there has been no change and minimal weight increase, usually it's a sign that they're done but isn't a guarantee.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would think by a year he would be done he is already as big as one of my female minis so I cannot 
imagine he would continue to grow for more than six more months. Where I live it is very unusual to have an uneutered dog I very rarely see any males that are intact. It is pretty much shoved down your throat that you spay/ neuter your dog. As long as his behavior does not drastically change I could care less about neutering him. I know several people who have uneutered dogs and they act the same way they did as puppies. Even my vet admits that neutering does not change a Dog's behavior. He is such a sweet passive puppy I just want him to stay that way.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

My dog was neutered at 11 months when he was dropped outside the shelter, and I adopted him a month later. He marks EVERYTHING outside. But nothing inside. I think marking can be controlled with training. Personally, I wouldn't neuter any size dog until at least 12 months, but I would prefer not to do it at all, if you are sure you are responsible enough (which it sounds like you are) to keep him from breeding with any females.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

No chance he would ever get near an unswayed female. So what is all the hype about breeding is it pushed by shelters and vets only because of unwanted puppies? They make it seem like you are going to have this oversexed aggressive dog that pees all over the place if you don't have them neutered.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

honestly, i think many people who have dogs, whether bought, rescued or adopted, are not really equipped to have a non-neutered dog.(for a variety of reasons)

dont you know any dog owners (or cat owners) who fit that bill?
not everyone is dog smart, even tho they have one.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it totally depends my dogs are in a fenced in yard , they never are off leash, but I totally agree there are plenty of dog owners who should not have uneutered dogs. I know people who have uneutered dogs that let them off leash to run on the beach that concerns me. They seem to think they could catch them if they smelled a female I heat that is just silly. I will neuter Linus because what if the mail man ever left one of my gates open and I did not notice when I let them out. I would never be able to catch him my females have gotten out and they were so fast it was amazing. Even though unspayed females would be rare around here I would not want to be responsible for an unwanted litter. Basically I want to wait to get the most health benefits possible for Linus. To be honest I am glad you posted this I almost forgot that the mail man did leave the gate open and my females got out and ran for the hills. They eventually stopped and wandered back but Linus would not if he smelled a female.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you do know that fenced in yards are no guarantee. i had two dogs who climbed a 7ft. chain link fence, the same way you and i would. one foot at a time.and right over.
and, if your fence is link, a female in heat and a male, can lock, right thru the fence. then you know what?
mazel tov on the new babies.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

No that's what I was saying I had completely forgotten that a few times my gate was left open once by the oil man another by my husband and my girls escaped. Somehow that had slipped my mind. My fence is wood not chain link but I have a back gate I cannot see if I let them out the front door that is the one has gotten accidentely open. I just want to wait to get the most health benefits possible.


----------

